# Tractor engine power chips



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone "chipped" an engine?
I am close to making a deal. Seller offers to "chip" any engine and provide before/after dyno print outs.
I dont really need it, but was curious to see if anyone has done this.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Did you sell your McCormick?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd only do that if the several sizes of tractor above the model your gonna chip used the same identical transmission. These new fancy pants transmissions are way too expensive to replace because somebody got HP happy and never figured in the added wear on the tranny.


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

Somewhat relevant. Does anyone do emissions deletes on tractors similar to what some of the over the road truckers do? DPF filter removal? Would think this would probably require a ecu reflash or chip of some sort


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd also want to know whether the next rung of tractors up the horsepower ladder were using the same engine or not.

If another 20hp meant a 6-cyl block versus a 4 cyl. with the current model, that would be a red-line for me.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I know it is done in some manner within the computer but I'm not sure how. We bought a t6030 new this one was equipped what's the same engine and axles and transmission and Cooling as a t6050. We were told as soon as we're through the warranty. We could have someone come out and make it a t6050. Not sure if it's a chip or not., we have had a New Holland Tech out a couple times that he has gone into the computer and made adjustments to the way it shifts to keep it shifting smoothly
.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I know it is done in some manner within the computer but I'm not sure how. We bought a t6030 new this one was equipped what's the same engine and axles and transmission and Cooling as a t6050. We were told as soon as we're through the warranty. We could have someone come out and make it a t6050. Not sure if it's a chip or not., we have had a New Holland Tech out a couple times that he has gone into the computer and made adjustments to the way it shifts to keep it shifting smoothly
> .


How do you like the 6030?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I know it is done in some manner within the computer but I'm not sure how. We bought a t6030 new this one was equipped what's the same engine and axles and transmission and Cooling as a t6050. We were told as soon as we're through the warranty. We could have someone come out and make it a t6050. Not sure if it's a chip or not., we have had a New Holland Tech out a couple times that he has gone into the computer and made adjustments to the way it shifts to keep it shifting smoothly
> .


How do you still have a warranty on a T6030. That model hasn't existed with that number since 2013? And since warranties on tractors aren't very long. We have a T6030 also. Though I probably wouldn't mess around with chipping and such as I don't need it to be any more powerful. I do need it's AC to work better though......


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a kubota 8560 and chipped it to put out about the same power as the kubota 9960. The amazing thing is it has more power but uses less fuel. Can pull the discbine at least a gear faster on 2 liters of diesel less per hour.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Teslan said:


> How do you still have a warranty on a T6030. That model hasn't existed with that number since 2013? And since warranties on tractors aren't very long. We have a T6030 also. Though I probably wouldn't mess around with chipping and such as I don't need it to be any more powerful. I do need it's AC to work better though......


We bought it new as a left over .We purchased additional warranty . You got me thinking just checked it ran out 2 months ago .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> How do you like the 6030?


The engine 6.7 L is a very strong engine . We like just about every thing, The 16 speed trans is ok but not my favorite.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok I'm looking at a 6080 with a 19 speed


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you drive a 6080 What is that trans and reverser like


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> We bought it new as a left over .We purchased additional warranty . You got me thinking just checked it ran out 2 months ago .


I was thinking you must have bought one that sat on a lot a couple of additional years. Didn't think about an extended warranty. Tell me did you ever use the extended warranty on it? They offered me one on my new MF last year and I declined it. I hope I made the right choice. Used the warranty once on the T6030 for the hood latch. And since their techs couldn't figure out how to install a new one I had too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Did you drive a 6080 What is that trans and reverser like





endrow said:


> Did you drive a 6080 What is that trans and reverser like


I dont know yet. Hope to get to see it in the coming weeks


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

hog987 said:


> I have a kubota 8560 and chipped it to put out about the same power as the kubota 9960. The amazing thing is it has more power but uses less fuel. Can pull the discbine at least a gear faster on 2 liters of diesel less per hour.


Did you modify the emissions on it at all? Or does it still have all the DPF and regen stuff? I have a 9960 and would love to get rid of all the emissions junk... even though I paid through the nose for it all when I bought the tractor :angry:.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Idaho Hay said:


> Did you modify the emissions on it at all? Or does it still have all the DPF and regen stuff? I have a 9960 and would love to get rid of all the emissions junk... even though I paid through the nose for it all when I bought the tractor :angry:.


The information that I have read on other sites "strongly recommends" if you're going to disable the emission controls - you should block off the EGR and remove the DPF.

Some have even gone so far to yank or all out. But.. Could you re-sell the tractor later? Will there be not only a loss of value but what about the legal implications?

Some states - cities won't let you license a car or truck that can't pass the emission regulations. Questions about what's down the road if more over-the-road truckers and farmers disable the emission systems.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Idaho Hay said:


> Did you modify the emissions on it at all? Or does it still have all the DPF and regen stuff? I have a 9960 and would love to get rid of all the emissions junk... even though I paid through the nose for it all when I bought the tractor :angry:.


Never did anything to the emissions system. Although I do think a need a new exhaust filter. The red warning light comes on once in awhile and derates the tractor. Usually can just turn off key and turn back on and all is fine. I think they recommend to change exhaust filter at 3000 hours and I have over 3700 , on it. I put the box on it at about 1500 hours.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

hog987 said:


> Never did anything to the emissions system. Although I do think a need a new exhaust filter. The red warning light comes on once in awhile and derates the tractor. Usually can just turn off key and turn back on and all is fine. I think they recommend to change exhaust filter at 3000 hours and I have over 3700 , on it. I put the box on it at about 1500 hours.


Even though the idea of removing the emissions stuff intrigues me, I likely never would. I typically prefer to keep things stock. The regen cycle is really only a small inconvenience, and everything else about the tractor I like just the way it is. The fact that you have 3700 hours on the DPF is a good sign that they're lasting as long as they should. I have a long ways to go before I hit that many hours. I guess that's the benefit of only farming part time. It would be interesting to hear what that ends up costing you though.

In light of the original poster's question, have you seen any negative side effect to chipping the tractor?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Idaho Hay said:


> In light of the original poster's question, have you seen any negative side effect to chipping the tractor?


Nothing so far except when it's above 25 Celsius have to watch the engine temperature cause the tractor will tend to run warm or hot when working hard.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was always one to believe if you chip a diesel, you should add an EGT gauge


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I was always one to believe if you chip a diesel, you should add an EGT gauge


The need (vs want) for a pyrometer depends on how much the hp is being bumped, and common sense. I have a pyro on my Dodge Cummins with a 60 hp chip on it. The only way I can get the EGT too high is to pull the engine at full throttle at some ridiculously low speed like 1000 rpm. Pulling at full throttle with the engine turning 2000 rpm+ the egt won't even get in the yellow. Pulling a heavy load at the same mph, there is 100-200 degrees difference in egt between 4th and 5th, 5th giving higher egt.

I'm not saying it's stupid to add a pyro, just that if you keep the engine wound when pulling you really don't need it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Quite a few tractors had pyros back in the day:
IH 3000 & 5000 series, New Holland 8670,8770 and larger, Case IH Magnums had them too I'm pretty sure
I really like the pyro gauge. Let's you know when the engine is cool enough to shut down, too.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

A pyro and a boost pressure gauge wouldn't be bad things to have.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My Cummins will de-rate on long grades due to coolant temp. Rarely have trouble with egt unless running the highest setting on the tuner.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Back in the day we had 26 and 66 series IH's turned up .a lot .You had to have a pyrometer or maybe a good aftermarket tach . If you would lug the engine at all the temp EGR would go up Quick . You had to keep those tractors that were turned up singing if you would lug down more than a couple hundred RPMS they would run up the egr . We had a hydro 186 we used for the chopper at nite if you would lug that down you could get 5 inches of fire out the stack .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Back in the day we had 26 and 66 series IH's turned up .a lot .You had to have a pyrometer or maybe a good aftermarket tach . If you would lug the engine at all the temp EGR would go up Quick . You had to keep those tractors that were turned up singing if you would lug down more than a couple hundred RPMS they would run up the egr . We had a hydro 186 we used for the chopper at nite if you would lug that down you could get 5 inches of fire out the stack .


Yes, a farm tractor is not a pick up truck. You're depending on it to get your farm work done.
And exhaust Pyro is cheap insurance


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just remember running a tractor turned up on a chopper or tillage with constant high load will shorten the life of the engine considerably. It’s not the same as a little pop to get through a tough spot.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Just remember running a tractor turned up on a chopper or tillage with constant high load will shorten the life of the engine considerably. It's not the same as a little pop to get through a tough spot.


Boy that brings up a whole 'nother topic of these new "peak power" engines. Like they're rated at 170HP and they'll say they have 195 "peak" or additional HP. What I wonder is how long can the tractor run at its "peak" HP without damaging itself?
Can the engine Power chips be turned on/off? The ones I saw were installed as if they were "on" all the time.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The power boost models tend to be designed to protect the transmission from high torque by only allowing full power at high speed or during pto work so not all power is going to the transmission.

If the defeat box tricks the computer into turning off the torque management it's not the engine at risk but clutches and gears.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Back in the day we had 26 and 66 series IH's turned up .a lot .You had to have a pyrometer or maybe a good aftermarket tach . If you would lug the engine at all the temp EGR would go up Quick . You had to keep those tractors that were turned up singing if you would lug down more than a couple hundred RPMS they would run up the egr . We had a hydro 186 we used for the chopper at nite if you would lug that down you could get 5 inches of fire out the stack .


And an orange turbocharger!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> And an orange turbocharger!


 Well you could always tell if the operator of such a piece of equipment did not understand or just chose not to follow the rules, The paint was burned off Hood


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone know of a programmer for a M5 111 kubota to eliminate the DPF


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a chip on a JD 8110. Wanted more power for running the big baler. Was a pretty big disapointment. Personally I would buy the size tractor you need to begin with. My plan is to go to a 200 hp plus tractor for the baler and keep the 8110 for the row crop work.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Homer.s said:


> Anyone know of a programmer for a M5 111 kubota to eliminate the DPF


I imagine you can use EFI Live on it just the same way you can with all of the diesel trucks.


----------

